
Ask HN: How can I find a consultant who can help with life and career decisions? - luckystartup
My wife and I need to make some major decisions regarding our careers, finances, emigration, and my company. We have a fairly complicated situation with a lot of different requirements and factors. The major things are: where should we live, what visas can we potentially apply for, what are the tax implications of living in different countries, where can we study and work, what should I do with my current startup (continue solo, add a cofounder, or sell it), and which opportunities would be worth pursuing. I’ve spent the last few years trying to find some answers, but we&#x27;re at a crossroads now (or more like a spaghetti junction.)<p>I don’t think we&#x27;re looking for a therapist or a life coach. I’m more looking for someone who is an experienced problem solver, and who can bring some business experience to the project. I mainly need help with organizing information, building spreadsheet models, conducting research, preparing detailed reports, etc.<p>My budget is around $5-10k for the initial consultation and research. But we can discuss some other options for compensation, like advisory shares in my current startup, or my former startup (a YC unicorn on the way to an IPO).<p>I’ve found some services that do similar things (or some small part of what I need), such as https:&#x2F;&#x2F;nomadcapitalist.com. But I was really turned off by the heavy-handed sales pitch in the application form, and I don’t want to focus entirely on avoiding taxes.<p>I’m making this post for a few different reasons:<p>1. If you have the right background and problem solving abilities to take on a project like this, then please fill out this contact form so that I can get in touch with you: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;forms.gle&#x2F;by1f3yces7cyQAtT6<p>2. Have you worked with a startup advisor or life coach who you would recommend?<p>3. What steps could I take to find the right person?<p>EDIT: I&#x27;m also trying to find some tools that might help me map out all the options and figure things out, but I&#x27;m feeling very overwhelmed. Not sure if I should use a mindmap, spreadsheet, airtable, or some kind of constraint solver. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!
======
pryelluw
Before you go with anyone, look up Wardley maps by Simon Wardley. Read his
medium blog (all of it).

~~~
luckystartup
Interesting, thanks very much! I will have a look at these blog posts.

~~~
pryelluw
If you do end up going through it, shoot me an email. There's other follow up
material around the subject. I don't list it here because its easy to get lost
in the details when starting. Simon is the source of it all and the genesis.

